# Goatie's kid watch



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

This is a bit early to start but I think being this is her first time to kid with me having an online journal will help with the future...

Goatie was bred First week of October 2015...

I have pictures of her from that day and now. She has changed so much!

I have a positive P Test from em labs. So I am really hoping she is bred.
Goatie is a Nubian and the buck is a nigerian dwarf.

Can yall pooch test now that she is further along? Also Look how much wider she is...
I am hoping for twins!


Also my Live barn camera link : holly.camstreams.com


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

oh, I would say twins at least! Maybe triplets! Good Luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

looking good - need pix when she pops


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you! The next couple of months is going to be super busy watching our welsh mare ( she is due to foal in early Feb) with Goatie due end of Feb early March !


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow looks like you will be in baby heaven


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

New pics 12/29/15
82-89 days


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

You have inspired me to take top down shots of my does now too, so cool to see them grow!!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Got a wee bit of udder started... and a hair cut so I can see better, she didnt care for that much!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

1/9/16


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

golly, she looks to be in fantastic condition! I can't take my eyes off that silky coat! Good luck to you with both Goatie and your mare!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Yall!! My Mare ( Kate has started an udder too, she has about 4 weeks left!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Felt goaties Kids move...98-105 days


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

ShyAnne7 said:


> Thanks Yall!! My Mare ( Kate has started an udder too, she has about 4 weeks left!


 You should allow Kate to crash Goatie's waiting thread and post a photo of her!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok here it is! Kate & her baby Daddy "Riot" ( Heritage Halls Hy Priority ) Welsh Ponies


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Kate is so pretty!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you! 
Both her and Goatie are stalled at night and on barn cam , feel free to check them out, their births will be live and will enable chat as they get closer 
Barn cam link is in my siggy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very pretty mare.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks! 2nd pic is the sire


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I figured. He is really something.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Kate is at day 306, getting a decent udder, 3 weeks to go! 

Goatie making small udder changes too, day 104-111


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Count down started for Kate, she has 0-12 days left getting a decent udder, with goatie up after!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That sure is exciting


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Kate with 0-10 days left... She is shedding and her roan is coming back to view... wont be long now, udder is getting bigger.
Goatie has about 2-4 weeks left


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Gorgeous mare! Love the roan


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Congrats on the babies he/she is adorable!


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Baby*


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did Goatie kid yet? Maybe I missed the thread! I saw Kate's colt on her thread, very beautiful!


----------

